# REC--Shrimp Casserole (TNT)



## PA Baker (Sep 21, 2005)

I just made this to freeze for after the baby comes but I have a feeling we'll be eating it much sooner than that! It looks and smells wonderful.

_*Shrimp Casserole*_
_Prep this ahead of time and freeze before cooking. You'll have a great standby meal for an evening you'd rather spend outside the kitchen! _

*Serving: *4
*Prep Time: *10 minutes
*Cook Time: *35 minutes
*Total Time: *45 minutes


1 ½ lb medium shrimp, peeled 
½ green bell pepper, seeded and chopped 
½ cup chopped onion 
1 tsp minced garlic 
3 tbsp all-purpose flour 
1 ½ cups skim milk 
1 ½ cups cooked rice 
1 tbsp lemon juice 
Salt and pepper to taste 
½ cup soft bread crumbs 
1 tbsp grated Parmesan cheese 
1 tbsp chopped parsley

1. Preheat the oven to 350°F. In a large skillet coated with nonstick cooking spray, over medium-high heat, cook the shrimp, pepper, onion, and garlic, about 5 minutes, until the vegetables are tender and the shrimp are pink. Gradually stir in the flour and milk. Cook 5 minutes or until the mixture is thickened and bubbly, stirring constantly. 

2. Stir in cooked rice, lemon juice, salt, and pepper. Remove from the heat and pour into a 2-quart casserole dish coated with nonstick cooking spray. Set aside. 

3. In a small bowl, combine the breadcrumbs, cheese and parsley. Sprinkle over the shrimp mixture. Bake for 15 minutes or until thoroughly heated.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 23, 2005)

YUM PA - this looks great!


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks!  I'm impressed with the recipe because it turns out rich and flavorful and it calls for skim milk and NO butter!


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 24, 2005)

That sounds great, how big are your shrimp? I would buy green prawns for this but I think they are a lot bigger than shrimp.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 24, 2005)

That looks like a lovely recipe!!  So go ahead and enjoy it now, I am sure it would make your baby happy!!   I would mix some diced mild cheese that melts well, something like fontina, edam or gouda!!  well... I am starting to drool just thinking about this...


----------

